# Husky Brute Power Tongue Jack



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

I have owned a Power Tongue Jack for years and have never had this happen. When I returned to storage today I went to lower the Tongue and my Husky Brute Power Jack was froze up. I went to use the manual handle and it would not work either. I grabed the Pole to see if I could shake it loose and it fell out in my hand.







Top of screw gear was sheared off. Before I replace this with the same Jack has anyone else had this problem? Lakeshore installed the Jack on our new 301BQ 2 weeks ago so I may want a different brand if this is a regular problem.

Thank goodness I had one of my old Manual Jacks in my garage so I could get the trailer off the Truck. Had to drive back home from storage but it is good for now.

Let me know any feedback on the Husky Brute.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Probally just a fluke. I would call Lakeshore and have them send you another jack. Easy to install.


----------



## Texas Scott (Feb 17, 2010)

kbrazielTx said:


> I have owned a Power Tongue Jack for years and have never had this happen. When I returned to storage today I went to lower the Tongue and my Husky Brute Power Jack was froze up. I went to use the manual handle and it would not work either. I grabed the Pole to see if I could shake it loose and it fell out in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the same problem, bought the trailer at Lakeshore, then brought the trailer home to Texas! The local outback dealer rebuilt the jack from warranty parts shipped in from Husky. Husky was quick, the dealer was quick, but now I don't trust the jack much. Definately do not get under the trailer till your stabilzers are down or its blocked. When mine failed the trailer tongue hit the payment, I am lucky I carry a bottle jack.

Scott

Scott


----------

